# Hudson Track Bike Project



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2014)

*This has been sold, thank you.*  I can't seem to post pics this morning (problem's solved now), so here's a link to my CL add.
Feel free to PM me with any interest.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> i can't seem to post pics this morning (problem's solved now), so here's a link to my cl add.
> Feel free to pm me with any interest.





 *Sold  !!* 




========================================
========================================


----------



## kccomet (Aug 3, 2014)

so what did i miss out on, any pics


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2014)

kccomet said:


> so what did i miss out on, any pics





*kccomet ... pics have been removed along with seller's CL ad.  

Sorry.*


..... patric



===============================
===============================


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2014)

kccomet said:


> so what did i miss out on, any pics




Sorry - I wanted to avoid the CL pond scum.  Here are a few pics.  Thanks again, Patric.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 3, 2014)

Love the hussey stem!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Here are a few pics.  Thanks again, Patric.






*Dean ... those are absolutely-beautiful fotos of an amazing bicycle.  *

Also want to add (for readers) ... the bicycle is built by Hudson Mfg. Co., of 
Hudson, MI.

Miami Cycle & Manuf. Co. purchased this company early in the 20th Century 
and used much of the frame structure design to influence all of the frames 
built by Miami since the acquisition.   

The most common form of Miami-Hudson badge is little more than a replication 
of this Michigan badge with Middletown, OH information.

You're the BEST - Dean !!


...............  patric




 




============================
============================


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## decotriumph (Aug 3, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> View attachment 163106




That's a beauty. I'm going to need a cold shower now.


----------



## chitown (Aug 3, 2014)

"This 1910 Hudson sold for $80,000.

The Hudson is one of the rarest American made motorcycles. Made by the Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Company of Middletown, Ohio, the Hudson was only built for two years 1910 and 1911. Of only two known to be in existence, this is the only one that is still in original unaltered condition.   It retains it’s yellow paint and incredible, original patina. The water transfer decals are also still visible."


----------

